
Gigabyte Announces Tiny PC More Powerful Than Raspberry Pi - pulse7
https://www.extremetech.com/computing/252912-gigabyte-announces-tiny-pc-powerful-upgradeable-raspberry-pi
======
Frenchgeek
And no GPIO, so comparing it to a Pi isn't exactly relevant...

~~~
rbanffy
A lot of people never use the GPIO pins on their Pis, but, in any case, this
thing costs probably four times as much as a Pi, which makes it further
irrelevant as competition.

